# Sticky  New additions in Product Reviews Section



## Ripple

If you would like to recommend a product, please do so here.
Please include a link to the manufacturer's product page. This helps us get the product listed quicker.
Also, please remember that product reviews belong in the reviews section and not in the forum where they'll eventually get buried.


----------

